# Marlin Mosel 60n New in box



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Still available $100.00


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

If you still have it pm me pics please


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

SOLD


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Good deal!!


----------

